# calculator isn't working in MAC OSX



## i_am_mustang_man (Nov 3, 2006)

for god's sake, wtf?

i open it up

click 2700
/
9
=


and it spits out 
E

that's crazy


oh, and if i use the keypad it take a full 2 minutes for it process the /9

any  one know if this normal? (ie maybe macs really aren't good at any work related processes)


----------



## strick94u (Nov 4, 2006)

now thats not right it can't do simple divsion? thank god is has i tunes  
sorry that wasn't nice 
but I don't know what to tell you my mac can do math did you buy the optional imath program?
Ok Ok I can't help myself are you running 10.3?


----------



## Alec§taar (Nov 6, 2006)

If this can be duplicated on another MacOS X box?

I think you've found a "BUG" man...



* Check it out w/ other MacOS X users & see if this is the case on their rigs also... & if so, report it to the Apple folks maybe?

APK


----------



## bruins004 (Nov 6, 2006)

Either its a bug or it just had a bad night


----------



## pt (Nov 6, 2006)

i_am_mustang_man said:


> any  one know if this normal? (ie maybe macs really aren't good at any work related processes)



probabily, i can't understand why so much ppl like mac's, i was told they we're better in gfx work (autocad, etc.) with the old IBM cpu's, but now they still have the fame, and are using Intel cpu's like most laptops do, and don't forget they are overpriced


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Nov 21, 2006)

i_am_mustang_man said:


> any  one know if this normal? (ie maybe macs really aren't good at any work related processes)



Don't understand why a software bug makes macs useless for work related stuff..  

Maybe linux isn't useful either, as its bug count is much more apparent...

Or maybe windows?


Be glad its a calculator bug, not a kernel bug


----------

